

Ask HN: Should I hire a company or build a team from scratch? - Mankhool

If I'm going to make the leap and bootstrap the creation of a mobile and web app (I'm not a developer) should I hire a firm or hire individuals and build a team?
======
CyberFonic
You may wish to think about the ownership of intellectual property and
managing of technical team. If you hire a firm, you will need to negotiate the
IP and you will probably pay more than if you hire. But of course, you could
be up and running faster if you choose the "right firm". If you are thinking
of off-shoring, then you need to verify how you will have effective technical
management in place and how you will structure the contract, e.g. milestones,
deliverables, penalty clauses.

There might be a half-way option. Hire someone who has done it all before
(verify their claims) and then jointly hire the right firm.

